# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Help? I think my frog has tumors :(

## ErinMishay

This is my african clawed frog, Grumble. I got her from a local pet store about a year ago and she has quintupled in size! When I first got her, she had a small bump on her foot that I thought was just a birth defect. However, within the past two months, I've noticed the bump getting bigger. A few weeks ago, I noticed that she now had a bump on her leg too. I've treated for bacterial infections, but nothing seems to be working. She shares a tank with a male betta fish (who stays well away from her), a snail, a baby cichlid, and some ghost shrimp (I'm not sure how many are left of the original 5). She eats wax-worms, crickets, and red wrigglers every 2 or 3 days, and she has a daily supply of frog pellets in a shallow bowl in her tank (I usually put about 10 to 15 little pellets in and she eats them by the end of the day). I'm afraid that she might have tumors, and there is a vet in my area who sees frogs, but its $80 just to get in the door. If any of you have suggestions, Grumble and I would greatly appreciate it.

In the pictures, you can see the lumps and the size comparisons to her other leg. You can also see her tank and the water level that I usually keep it.

1. Tank Size and volume of water in it (full, 1/2 filled, etc.)? 
15 gallon bow front kept 4/5th of the way filled.

2. Number of inhabitants including all frogs and any fish?
1 Frog, 1 Betta, 1 Snail, 1 baby cichlid, and 2-5 ghost shrimp ( I can only find 2)

3. Water source and any conditioner treatments?
Tap water but I treat with tap water conditioner, bacteria, and a water conditioner that adds the minerals found in african lakes and ponds.

4. Water Temperature and how is it heated (if so)?
I use a heater which keeps the water temp at around 78 or 79.

5. Water chemistry levels: pH; Ammonia (NH3); Nitrites (NO2); Nitrates (NO3)? Note that if you do not have test kits, most aquariums/pet shops will do complimentary tests if you take a clean water sample.
I have tested the water and everything looks to be in good shape.

6. Describe any filter system including model and media?
[/COLOR]I have a 10-20 gallon Topfin corner filter. It uses black activated carbon. However, the carbon has been removed for the bacterial treatments I've been doing.

7. Substrate type? 
The substrate is small natural colored gravel.

8. Tank set-up (plants (live or artificial), driftwood, hide outs and other decor? - How were things prepared prior to being put into the tank? 
I have a compacta amazon, and two other live plants that i don't know the name of. And a small log decoration that Grumble hides in and a betta leaf intended for the betta but Grumble uses it more than him. All of these were rinsed for a few minutes with hot water before being placed in the tank.

9. Main frog staple food and any treats? How often you feed?
Grumble gets a pelleted frog food daily, and every 2 or 3 days she gets either a wax-worm, a red wriggler, or a cricket.

10. CA, vitamins, and any other additives used (how often)? 
I keep a calcium stone in my tank for my snail (Grumble likes to play soccer with it, and I hear the stone helps keep their calcium levels up so they can repair their shells).

11. Lighting set-up and hours it's used? 
The light is usually on for about 8-10 hours a day and it is LED.

12. When is the last time frog ate?
Grumble ate a cricket two days ago and is eating her pelleted food daily. 

13. Have you found poop lately? 
I honestly haven't been looking.

14. A picture would be helpful including frog and tank (any including cell phone pics are fine).

15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.
No changes in her belly area, just lumps on her leg and foot as I described above.

16. How old is the frog? 
I believe she is only slightly older than 1 year.

17. How long have you owned him/her? 
I've had her for 1 year now.

18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 
Captive bred I'm assuming. She's albino.

19. Any medications in the water (treatment doses and for how long)?
I have been treating with melafix and E.M. Erythromycin that a coworker suggested (I work at a pet store).

20. Any salt in water (how much)?
No salt in the water.

21. Is the tank kept in a high or low traffic area? 
The tank is in a low traffic area at the corner of my room. However, my cat does like to sit on the edge of my bed and watch Grumble.

22. Describe tank maintenance to include water changes, cleaning, media changes, etc.).
In normal circumstances, I clean Grumble's tank with a gravel filter about once every three weeks and I do a filter change.

----------


## rupertxgiles

If you can swing it, my recommendation would be getting her to the vet as soon as you can to get a proper diagnosis. Ive been keeping clawed frogs for 20 years and have never seen these before but it definitely looks concerning enough. What are your water parameters, and temp? Also ditch the gravel! Opt for bare bottom or sand its much safer for your froggie !

----------



----------


## ErinMishay

Depending on how much I get paid this Friday, I might be able to get her there, I just don't know if I can afford what might come after seeing the vet. I also answered all of the questions that was on the trouble in paradise post and I updated the post. Is there anything I'm missing? I also will probably switch to sand then so she can keep her plants. She loves the amazon and rests on its leaves.

----------


## ErinMishay

I forgot to add a picture that actually showed the dish that I put Grumble's pellets in. Here you can see a tiny ghost shrimp and the baby cichlid as well.

----------


## rupertxgiles

I dont see many issues with your answers to habitat questions except water changes. Every 3 weeks is no good , if shes in a 15 gallon tank definitely do a water change once per week for optimum water quality !  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Erin  :Smile:  !  Sadly; there is no way to determine what is issue in leg unless examined by a vet.  It could be a tumor, or subcutaneous parasitic worms  :Frown:  .  Here are a couple vet locators in case you can find a more affordable one:  Arav and Herp Vet Connection.  Good luck and do start doing 25% weekly water changes.

----------



----------

